

HN Help: Mom wants to censor my blog posts; what should I do? - JoshPic

I am faced with an ultimatum;<p>1)Remove certain paragraphs of my previous blog posts and run all new posts by my mom before posting, or<p>2)Loose all of my freedoms I have earned during my childhood (Including confiscation of my house key, grounding, internet access and access to mobile devices, among other things)<p>What should I do? Should I refuse to censor my posts on principal, or should I give in and agree?
======
jentulman
First off you'll most likely have to capitulate. If your using an internet
connection you don't pay for then you have to allow the person that does pay
for it to decide how it is used, ultimately it's their responsibility.

You don't say why she wants you to change the posts, but she obviously doesn't
agree with what you're posting.

Perhaps you've given away more information about yourself or your family than
she is happy with being available to the internet at large, which is perfectly
reasonable.

If she is unhappy with the language you are using, such as swearing or vulgar
slang, then maybe you can reach a compromise to rewrite the paragraphs with
cleaner text. There are no good points that can't be made without vulgarity.

If it's that she doesn't agree with your opinions then you're probably going
to have to sit on them. I'm guessing you're still early to mid teens and
unfortunately, for a while yet, your parents are still responsible for you,
and your actions and opinions still reflect upon them and how the rest of your
family and their friends see them. Even if you don't agree with them, until
you're responsible for yourself (i.e. paying the bills) it's a harsh truth
that you might have to bite your lip to maintain family harmony.

In conclusion you most likely have to play by her rules, and the only option
is to try to calmly reason your case with her and hope to find a happy
compromise.

If you really feel like what you have to blog about HAS to be said, then
you'll have to sneak out and use an internet cafe or other public connection,
but you'd better be certain you've got unshakeable right on your side because
sneaking and lying invariably gets found out and there's always a price.

------
dadads
It looks like you are using _her_ internet access, or at the very least living
at her place?

In that case, there's not much you can do since she's technically the owner of
the place and should rightly be able to dictate the terms of usage of her
house for whatever reason (whether or not they make sense).

Once you are able to afford your own place / internet connection, you're
pretty much free to do whatever the hell you want.

------
BlackJack
Go with option 1. If you don't, you lose internet access, which means you
won't be able to blog at all. Bide time until the day comes when you can make
your own decisions.

Before that though, do whatever you can to talk her out of it. Debate about
it. Try to compromise. Best of luck!

------
cultureulterior
Do a completely anonymous blog, blog about things that are in the general
interest.

------
fsniper
how old are you?

